# How often do you change bowstrings and cables?



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Here's a question for everyone. How often do you change the bowstrings and cables on your modern compounds? Not SL50s and old antiue bows but new, modern, fast bows. Manufacturers and shops recommend every season, but at $100-$150 a pop that seems like a little too often. I typically do it every other season and wonder what other experienced shooters are doing. Thanks.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

It all depends on how much you shoot and how you take care of your stuff. Leave the bow in a hot car once too often and every year is reality. Unless you are a 3D or spot maniac you should expect to replace the string and cables every other year, maybe every three but why push your luck?


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

It all depends on how much you shoot and how well you take care of your equipment. I do mine at least every year.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

My bow is not new but it ain't a SL50. It was fast in it's day. 267 FPS at 55lbs now. Anyways I've had the bow for10 years or so. Had the cables change 2 years ago and the string has been change 3 times. I don't shoot it as much as I use to. Guess it depends on the bow and how much you shoot it.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

It depends on a lot of things, some rain, heat, how many shots, how light/heavy the arrow, uv rays from the sun, dw, tuning, care, and even the release, all factor in the life of the string. I change a lot of strings and have seen factory string strected to over 1" in 3 years. That will throw timing off, and add weight, and maybe have you miss a chip shot.
And strings don't cost that much, average is $50.00 string, cable, and labor. Of course there are some places that will charge 150.00 for Zebra strings and cables.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Usually every year. I've never paid more than $75 for a string/cable package(Winners Choice) though and I install them myself.


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

I change string and cables on all my bows at least once a year, but I shoot a ton all year long and they get abused.

I recommend if you buy a good quality no stretch material 450+, 452 or 8125, Like Winners Choice, Barracuda, even Zebra strings are good, or find a local string builder or even some on line if you know your sizes and have them put on.
I recommend for string and cables, keep them waxed up with moderate shooting a few days a week, a twist here and there to keep them in tune and peep rotation where it needs. they can last up to 2 even 3 years. 3 years MAX! and always do string and cables at the same time so they break in and stretch evenly!


----------

